# TFTP service unknown



## Dram615 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi All, 
I am hoping someone can help... 
I am having trouble using TFTP. Whenever I try yo use it, I get the follwing:

tftp: tftp/udp: unknown service

If I just type TFTP at the prompt, I get all of the help info just as what commands maybe used. I have also checked that a port number is assigned (69) in the /etc services file. Anyone have any ideas on how to restore TFTP on W2K? Is there a way to reinstall it?

Thanks David


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you start with why you're trying to use TFTP in the first place? It's normally only used when FTP is unavailable, since it's more limited and slower than full FTP services.


----------



## Dram615 (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for replying. The reason why I need to use TFTP is rahter long and complicated. So let just say that I need it for work. I am sending some files to a device (not a computer) but an mpeg2 video encoder (if you really must know). I have other W2K and XP machines that work with this but it is this main laptop that I use for work that doesn't. I would reformat but our IT guys are a bit weird with that. They can't figure out why it is happening...

David


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't know of any way to just re-install TFTP, AFAIK, it's just the single file. TFTP is just a simple protocol that uses TCP/IP for it's transport. Have you tried simply writing a new copy of the TFTP.EXE file onto the machine?


----------



## Dram615 (Jul 6, 2004)

tried copying tftp.exe onto the w2k machine from an xp machine. Still have no luck I get the same message. It seems as though I may have to reformat. This will be a major ***** because it is a work cpmputer that uses vpn security certificates to connect to the office network. Our IT guys are always sooo bothered by having to issue these...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I confess to having never used TFTP on 2K, I suspect some setting the registry is incorrect, but I have no idea where to even start looking.


----------



## Oberjaeger (Jul 17, 2004)

If I understood what's happening then you're using tftp just localy on one machine. 
If that's right then this might be a dumb question, but is there a tftp server running on the machine? That's really the only time that the service should be unknown.


----------

